# للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...



## دلوعة العاشق (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااااااااااااااااااته

لكل وحده تدور على التميـــــــــــــز في طبخهـــــــا اللحيــن بهااااااااااااارات ((أم منى)) 

تصليح بيت ونظافـــــــه ونكهــه خـااااااااااااااااصه الكل راح يسألك عن ســـر الطعــم الراااااااااائــع 

أنا جربتها والكل يقول أكلك فيه نكهه حلـــــوه والســر كان في البهارات ...




على العمووووووم أنا ماراح اطــــول في المدح عشان لا تقولـــــــــــــوا تبي تبيع وبــس ...

سعــــر العلبه 25 ريـــــال يعنـــي تستحـــق التجربه...

صورة علبه البهارات





..............





وعندهــــا بعد بخور (( معسل )) ريحتـــــــــــــــــه رووووووعه وصدقينــــــــــــــي إذا جربتيــــــــــه مررررررره 

تطلبيني مررررره ثانيـــــــــــــــــه ...

سعر العلبـــه 30 ريال .....

الي حااااااابـــه تجـــــــــــــرب تراسلــــــــــني علـــى هالايميل 
[email protected]

بالتوفيق للجميع...​


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*

استغفر الله


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*

بالتووووفيق


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*

هلابك الغاليه


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*

ربي احفظ وطني


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: للياحثه عن التميز في طبخها وريحة بيتها...*


----------

